# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  اصلا درس نمی خونم

## pouyasadeghi

سلام بچه ها من اصلا نمی خونم از روزی هشت ساعت رسیده ام به ساعت دو ساعت
هی با خودم میگم من سهمیه ایثاگران دارم قبولم دندون پزشکی هی خودمو گول میرنم کمک کنید

----------


## nzn

:Yahoo (5): خودتو گول نزن


ادندون پزشکی راحت نیست باید عادت کنین بخوندن و اینکه سعی کنین خودتون هم تلاش کنین اینجوری قبولیتون بیشتر خوشحالتون میکنه...

اقا خوشبحالتون سهمیه دارین اههه :Yahoo (13): (میخواستم نگم نشد)

----------


## alibahadori

هه 
چه جالب یکی باید مثل خر بخونه اخرش به زور پرستاری میاره
یکی دیگه 2 ساعت میخونه دندون میاره
ایران است دیگر ......

----------


## magicboy

درس بخونی ک چی بشه
کیک کنکورو بخور پاشو برو بیرون
دندون قبولی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام بچه ها من اصلا نمی خونم از روزی هشت ساعت رسیده ام به ساعت دو ساعت
> هی با خودم میگم من سهمیه ایثاگران دارم قبولم دندون پزشکی هی خودمو گول میرنم کمک کنید


فک نکن سهمیت ب نفعته . گیرم که دانشگاه قبول شدی . اگه توی دانشگاه از بقیه عقب بمونی -که با این وضع میمونی - پرتت میکنن بیرون سهمیتهم باطل میشه اون وقت باید بشینی دوباره کنکور بدی و غیره

----------


## Swallow

> هه 
> چه جالب یکی باید مثل خر بخونه اخرش به زور پرستاری میاره
> یکی دیگه 2 ساعت میخونه دندون میاره
> ایران است دیگر ......


آی گفتییییییییییییییی

----------


## pouyasadeghi

چند تا از دوستان به جای کمک و راهکار نشون دادن به سهمیه من حسادت میکنم 
اولا باید میانگین درصدام سی باشه  تا قبول شم دومم فرموندید از دانشگاه بیرون میکنم من خودم یه لیسانس دارم بزار فقط روشنتون کنم سهمیه فقط ماله قبولی نیست وقتی رفتی یه سهمیه هست که مشروط نمیشی (درسی رو که بی افتی در معدل ترمت حساب نمیکنن) یعنی هیچ وقت مشروط نمیشی پس هیچ وقت اخراجم نمیشی بسوزید از حسادت

----------


## alibahadori

با عرض سلام 
باید بگم ....... توی اون کشور و دانشگاهی که شما میخوای بشی دکترش 
عزیزم دانشگاهو مشروط نشی بالاخره یک جا گندش بالا میاد 
شما بالاخره میخوای یک جا کار کنی یا نه؟
ما که بخیل نیستیم این همه حق خوری کردن اینم روش  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Swallow

عزیز دلم شما درس تو بخون نباید الان نا امید بشی انگیزتو ببر بالا
در ضمن حداقل تورو جون هر کسی دوس داری الان ی چیزایی بخون بعد اینکه دکتر شدی حداقل ی دکتر خوبی بشی نشه مثل بعضی دکترای الان ک یا هیچی حالیشون نی یا مردم زیر عمل اشون می میرن ...!!!!!! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## پویا دقتی

> چند تا از دوستان به جای کمک و راهکار نشون دادن به سهمیه من حسادت میکنم 
> اولا باید میانگین درصدام سی باشه  تا قبول شم دومم فرموندید از دانشگاه بیرون میکنم من خودم یه لیسانس دارم بزار فقط روشنتون کنم سهمیه فقط ماله قبولی نیست وقتی رفتی یه سهمیه هست که مشروط نمیشی (درسی رو که بی افتی در معدل ترمت حساب نمیکنن) یعنی هیچ وقت مشروط نمیشی پس هیچ وقت اخراجم نمیشی بسوزید از حسادت


​داداشی فرمایشتون خوب نیست .... دم عیده ..... نذاریم دوستی ها از بین برن .... خدا خودش بر همه چیز ناظره

----------


## -Morteza-

> چند تا از دوستان به جای کمک و راهکار نشون دادن به سهمیه من حسادت میکنم 
> اولا باید میانگین درصدام سی باشه  تا قبول شم دومم فرموندید از دانشگاه بیرون میکنم من خودم یه لیسانس دارم بزار فقط روشنتون کنم سهمیه فقط ماله قبولی نیست وقتی رفتی یه سهمیه هست که مشروط نمیشی (درسی رو که بی افتی در معدل ترمت حساب نمیکنن) یعنی هیچ وقت مشروط نمیشی پس هیچ وقت اخراجم نمیشی بسوزید از حسادت


آدم چقدر باید ضعیف النفس باشه که اینجوری حرف بزنه
بعد یکی مث همین محمد خودمون نزاشت کسی بفهمه سهمیه داره
بعد اومد شد رتبه تک رقمیه سهمیه
و رتبه 100بدون سهمیه

برای همچین آدمی بود و نبود سهمیه مهم نیس
چون خودش نون بازوشو میخوره و انقدری مرد هست و کشش عقلی شو داره که نیاز به این چیزا نداره و بخاد دربارش حرف بزنه


تو برو دانشگاه.بعدم بگو من که مشروط نمیشم و...ببینم تهش کجاس
آخر میخای بری سر کار کاربلدی میخاد
نوش جونت سهمیت به جا شما هم درصد میزنیم امثال تو توی خواب هم نبینن و با سهمیه هم نتونن بیان اون دانشگاها :Yahoo (4): 
دلت خوش باشه به سهمیت بببینم چیکار میکنه
پزشکی شهرتون رو با سهمیه خودتو سهمیه بومی و تعهد میاری یا نه :Yahoo (23): 

خوش باشی

----------


## pouyasadeghi

عزیزانه من من امسال بعد ده سال دوری از درس دارم شروع میکنم دلیل تنبلیم معدل کتبیمه که 19.30و اینکه میگم سهمیه دارم امسال میخوام همین طوری کنکور بدم تمام تلاشمو میذارم برا سال بعد فقط از شما راهکار میخوام که چطوری ساعت مطالعه مو ببرم بالا با تشکر.

----------


## پویا دقتی

> عزیزانه من من امسال بعد ده سال دوری از درس دارم شروع میکنم دلیل تنبلیم معدل کتبیمه که 19.30و اینکه میگم سهمیه دارم امسال میخوام همین طوری کنکور بدم تمام تلاشمو میذارم برا سال بعد فقط از شما راهکار میخوام که چطوری ساعت مطالعه مو ببرم بالا با تشکر.



شاید یک شبه نشه ساعت مطالعه رو به حد مطلوب بالا برد .... به نظرم شما از هر چقدر میتونین شروع کنین و بعد یک هفته 1ساعت بهش اضافه کنین

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> شاید یک شبه نشه ساعت مطالعه رو به حد مطلوب بالا برد .... به نظرم شما از هر چقدر میتونین شروع کنین و بعد یک هفته 1ساعت بهش اضافه کنین


یه ادم درست حسابی هم تو انجمن پیدا شد که جواب من داد

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> چند تا از دوستان به جای کمک و راهکار نشون دادن به سهمیه من حسادت میکنم 
> اولا باید میانگین درصدام سی باشه  تا قبول شم دومم فرموندید از دانشگاه بیرون میکنم من خودم یه لیسانس دارم بزار فقط روشنتون کنم سهمیه فقط ماله قبولی نیست وقتی رفتی یه سهمیه هست که مشروط نمیشی (درسی رو که بی افتی در معدل ترمت حساب نمیکنن) یعنی هیچ وقت مشروط نمیشی پس هیچ وقت اخراجم نمیشی بسوزید از حسادت


*اگه مملکت درست درمونی داشتیم یکی در حد و اندازه تو بابت سهمیه ای بودنش به بقیه اینجوری نمیگفت ... مطمئن باش تو با این اوضاع فکریت حتی اگه وارد دانشگاه هم بشی سهمیه ای بودن از سر و روت میباره و این لکه ننگ تا آخر دوران تحصیلت روی پیشونیته*

----------


## fafa.Mmr

> سلام بچه ها من اصلا نمی خونم از روزی هشت ساعت رسیده ام به ساعت دو ساعت
> هی با خودم میگم من سهمیه ایثاگران دارم قبولم دندون پزشکی هی خودمو گول میرنم کمک کنید


بعضی از دانش‌آموزان وقتی برای درس خواندن انرژی کافی ندارند، سعی  می‌کنند برای خود ایجاد انگیزه کنند تا این انگیزه، محرک آن‌ها برای حرکت  به سوی هدفشان باشد؛ اما برخی از آن‌ها، انگیزه‌های کاذب در خود ایجاد  می‌کنند.
 انگیزه‌ی کاذب نه‌تنها محرک نیست بلکه آن‌ها را از رسیدن به  هدف بازمی‌دارد یا تا حد زیادی سرعت پیمودن مسیر رسیدن به هدف را کاهش  می‌دهد. این انگیزه‌های کاذب همان کار امروز را به فردا انداختن است:
  به طور مثال برای خیلی از شما پیش آمده است که هنگامی که از درس خواندن لذت  نمی‌برید و انرژی کافی ندارید، به سراغ تغییر برنامه‌ی خود می‌روید و  می‌گویید از فردا، برنامه‌ی جدید را با تمام انرژی اجرا می‌کنید. این تغییر  برنامه، یک انگیزه‌ی کاذب است؛ زیرا شما برنامه‌ی همان روز را رها می‌کنید  و منتظر رسیدن فردا می‌نشینید و این کار، سرعت شما را در رسیدن به هدف  کاهش می‌دهد.
 بعضاً مشاهده می‌شود در طی دو هفته‌ای که مراحل آمادگی  آزمون را طی می‌کنید هر چه به روزهای آزمون نزدیک می‌شوید تلاش شما کم  می‌شود. دلیل اصلی آن گفتن جمله‌ی «از آزمون بعد…» است. غافل از این‌که این  انگیزه‌ی کاذب نه‌تنها شما را از تلاش برای کسب تراز دلخواه بازمی‌دارد،  بلکه باعث می‌شود در آزمون‌های بعد با جرئت بیش‌تری از این جمله استفاده  کنید؛ زیرا در آزمون قبل با توجه به این‌که پس از مدتی دست از تلاش  برداشته‌اید یا تلاش خود را کم کرده‌اید توقع شما ترازی پایین‌تر از  آمادگی‌تان است و بعد از آزمون از تراز خود احساس رضایت می‌کنید و دلیل آن  را این‌گونه برای خود توجیه می‌کنید که «من نخوانده‌ام و اگر می‌خواندم  ترازم از بقیه بهتر می‌شد و با توجه به نخواندنم تراز خوبی کسب کرده‌ام.»

*رهایی از انگیزه کاذب درس خواندن*
 اما چه‌طور از این انگیزه‌های کاذب رهایی پیدا کنیم؟
 بهترین راه، واقع‌بینی است؛ یعنی به توانایی‌ها و نقاط ضعف خودمان  واقع‌بینانه نگاه کنیم نه این‌که نقاط ضعفمان را نادیده بگیریم و نقاط قوت  خود را فراتر از چیزی که هست در نظر بگیریم.
 باید سطح توقعات‌ خود را  بر اساس واقعیت‌های زندگی‌تان تعیین کنید و مرحله به مرحله آن را بالا  ببرید. اهداف بزرگ را به اهداف کوچک‌تر تقسیم کنید و برای رسیدن به هر یک  از این اهداف کوچک، برای خود سطح توقع واقع‌بینانه‌ای ایجاد کنید. این کار  مانند ساختن یک آپارتمان چند طبقه است.
 هدف شما ساختن سقف طبقه‌ی آخر  است اما برای رسیدن به آن باید ترتیب را رعایت ‌کنید و از پایین‌ترین سقف  شروع ‌کنید تا به سقف طبقه‌ی آخر برسید. در درس خواندن نیز برای رسیدن به  هدفتان (آخرین سطح توقع) باید این هدف را به قسمت‌های کوچک تقسیم کنید و به  ترتیب با رسیدن به هر کدام، برای هدف بعدی تلاش کنید تا با طی این مراحل  به هدف اصلی خود برسید.
 اگر این کار را انجام دهید، برنامه‌ای که تنظیم  می‌کنید بر اساس شخصیت واقعی شماست و این برنامه را با نگاه واقع‌بینانه  بر توانایی‌های خودتان تنظیم کرده‌اید و راحت‌تر می‌توانید آن را اجرا  کنید. اگر تفکرات غلط برای ایجاد انگیزه‌های کاذب سراغ شما بیاید، راحت‌تر  می‌توانید با آن مقابله کنید، زیرا می‌دانید که توانایی اجرای برنامه را  دارید و نیازی به تغییر آن نیست و این تفکرات، فقط وسوسه‌ای برای جلوگیری  از تلاش شماست که بر اثر عوامل محیطی به وجود می‌آید

----------


## alibahadori

> عزیزانه من من امسال بعد ده سال دوری از درس دارم شروع میکنم دلیل تنبلیم معدل کتبیمه که 19.30و اینکه میگم سهمیه دارم امسال میخوام همین طوری کنکور بدم تمام تلاشمو میذارم برا سال بعد فقط از شما راهکار میخوام که چطوری ساعت مطالعه مو ببرم بالا با تشکر.


دوست من باطنتو نشون دادی 
بیشتر این ..... رو هم نزن

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

به قول داداش پویا خدا ناظره
من به شخصه این سهمیه ها نمیبخشم به من که خیلی ظلم شد :Yahoo (101):

----------


## high.target

> به قول داداش پویا خدا ناظره
> من به شخصه این سهمیه ها نمیبخشم به من که خیلی ظلم شد


آقا من میخام برم جنگ سهمیه واسه بقیه اعضای خانواده درست شه :Yahoo (16):  اون موقع ها نمیدونستن اگه شهید بشن بچه هاشون سهمیه می گیرین اون طوری شهید شدن از خون خودشون گذشتن .حالا که میدونم، برم بد نیس اجر معنوی که نداره  ( چون دارم واسه هدف دنیوی میرم ) ولی شاید دنیوی داشت... :Yahoo (99):

----------


## atena.kh

دعواااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا!نکنین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## atena.kh

به نظرم بهترین راه برای زیادشدن ساعت مطالعه اینه که روزقبل توی برنامه ای که واسه خودتون مینویسید مشخص کنید که ازچه ساعتی تاچه ساعتی چی کارکنید.....حتی زمان تلویزیون وغذاخوردنتونم مشخص کنید....
درصورتی که تمرکزنداشتید سریع اتاق مطالعتون روترک نکنید....اینقدرتواتاقتون بمونیدتادوباره بتونیدتمرکزکنید
موفق باشید :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

از دوستان میخوام کنترل کنند احساساتشونو  :Yahoo (4): 

باوو حالا سهمیه رو از سرت بیرون کن فعلا داداش یعنی به خودت بگو من سهمیه ای ندارم و مثل بقیه باید تلاش کنم این انگیزه میده

و اینکه یه برنامه ازمونی مثل قلمچی یا گزینه 2 یا اصلا خودت ور دار مطابق اون پیش برو  و اینکه هدف هاتونو هر روز مرور کنید و

این کار خود به خود رو ساعت مطالعه تون تاثیر  مثبت میزاره

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

بعدشم تنها راه موفقیت از دید اکثریت موفقان اینه که همه اتفاقات مثبت و خوب همه بستگی به عوامل درونی دارند نه بیرونی

پس دوستان سعی نکنید گیر بدید به سهمیه ای ها اینا  :Yahoo (4):  خودتونو قوی کنید  :Yahoo (1): 

البته نظر شخصیمه

من خودم مخالف سر سخت سهمیه ام اما بهتره انرژی مون سر بحث کردن و خورد کردن و دلخوری اوردن پیش بقیه تلف نکنیم

 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> آدم چقدر باید ضعیف النفس باشه که اینجوری حرف بزنه
> بعد یکی مث همین محمد خودمون نزاشت کسی بفهمه سهمیه داره
> بعد اومد شد رتبه تک رقمیه سهمیه
> و رتبه 100بدون سهمیه
> 
> برای همچین آدمی بود و نبود سهمیه مهم نیس
> چون خودش نون بازوشو میخوره و انقدری مرد هست و کشش عقلی شو داره که نیاز به این چیزا نداره و بخاد دربارش حرف بزنه


مرسی ...همه رو به یه چوب نزنیم لطفا

----------


## hldvlpln

اول واسه خودت مشخص کن که دلیل افت ساعت مطالعت چیه یعنی دلیل انگیزشی داره یا اینکه کلا حوصله درس خوندن نداری بعد متناسب با مشکل باید نسخه پیچید اگر دلیلش زیادی امیدوار بودنه(ندیدم و نه شنیدم که کسی اینطوری باشه) پس تا سرت به سنگ نخوره درست نمیشه.

یه تشر:اینطور فکر کن که اگر قرار بود با سهمیه پزشکی بیاری  الان یه مدرک کارشناسی زیر بغلت نبود همون بار اول پزشک شده بودی رفته بود پی کارش پس تلاش کن و الکی به خودت امید نده.

پیوست:من اگر سهمیه داشتم خود این واسم انگیزه ای میشد که ساعت مطالعم رو به 16 ساعت در روز برسونم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام بچه ها من اصلا نمی خونم از روزی هشت ساعت رسیده ام به ساعت دو ساعت
> هی با خودم میگم من سهمیه ایثاگران دارم قبولم دندون پزشکی هی خودمو گول میرنم کمک کنید


چقدر خوبه که اعتراف کردید به سهمیه. :Yahoo (16): ...مرسی...بخونید دیگه  فکر کنید سهمیه نیست

----------


## daniad

در عجبم که حسادت بد تره یا حقارت  
برا جواب سوالت ولی برو قسمت سوم از سه گانه بتمن ساخته کریستوفر نولان رو ببین میفهمی راه حلت چیه ک از این چاه بیای بیرون

----------


## shima1372

> سلام بچه ها من اصلا نمی خونم از روزی هشت ساعت رسیده ام به ساعت دو ساعت
> هی با خودم میگم من سهمیه ایثاگران دارم قبولم دندون پزشکی هی خودمو گول میرنم کمک کنید


خوش به حالت، اونوقت منه خاک بر سر ۴ ساله پشت کنکوره باصاحابم، هی زندگی، پیر شدیم، حالا طرف لیسانسشو گرفته اومده دولپی از سهمیش استفاده کنه، اونوقت ما...

----------


## shima1372

> سلام بچه ها من اصلا نمی خونم از روزی هشت ساعت رسیده ام به ساعت دو ساعت
> هی با خودم میگم من سهمیه ایثاگران دارم قبولم دندون پزشکی هی خودمو گول میرنم کمک کنید


با دیدن کسانی مثل تو هر روز روحیم ضعیف تر میشه. فقط میتونم بگم خوش به حالتون، موفق باشین، منم اینطور که بوش میاد برا سال پنجمم میمونم، هی زندگی، چیمیشد همرو با یه ملاک مقایسه میکردن؟ ها؟

----------


## A.Z

> با دیدن کسانی مثل تو هر روز روحیم ضعیف تر میشه. فقط میتونم بگم خوش به حالتون، موفق باشین، منم اینطور که بوش میاد برا سال پنجمم میمونم، هی زندگی، چیمیشد همرو با یه ملاک مقایسه میکردن؟ ها؟


خدا نکنه آبجی...انشاالله همین امسال قبول میشی و میری...خواهشا اصلا به پشت کنکور موندن فکر نکن! خوهشا اصن بهش فکر نکن! جون مادرت بش فکر نکن!! 
همین 4 ماه رو توپ بخون,اگه قبول نشدی هرچی خواستی به من بوگو!! 
ضمنا در مورد سهمیه هم اصلا نگران نباش...کلا داستان این سهمیه دارا جدا است...و بنظرم رقیب بحساب نمیان! 
غالبا این افراد انسان هایی شیرین مهربان و نسبتا عقب افتاده هستن!
بیخیال
شما کار خودت رو بکن کاری به کار بقیه نداشته باش! پس همه تلاشت رو بکن و نتیجه رو بسپار بخدا...
به همین سادگی

فرستاده شده از HTC Desire 500ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## fateme.tehran

قطعا ذهنت درگیر حواشی هست..درگیر اطرافت ..شایدم نت و گوشی.. :Yahoo (100): 
این هارو آهسته آهسته کم کن..هر شبم برای فردات لیست کاراتو تهیه کن خودتو مجاب کن انجامش بدی.
هر کدومم انجامش دادی زیرش تیک بزن

----------


## shima1372

> خدا نکنه آبجی...انشاالله همین امسال قبول میشی و میری...خواهشا اصلا به پشت کنکور موندن فکر نکن! خوهشا اصن بهش فکر نکن! جون مادرت بش فکر نکن!! 
> همین 4 ماه رو توپ بخون,اگه قبول نشدی هرچی خواستی به من بوگو!! 
> ضمنا در مورد سهمیه هم اصلا نگران نباش...کلا داستان این سهمیه دارا جدا است...و بنظرم رقیب بحساب نمیان! 
> غالبا این افراد انسان هایی شیرین مهربان و نسبتا عقب افتاده هستن!
> بیخیال
> شما کار خودت رو بکن کاری به کار بقیه نداشته باش! پس همه تلاشت رو بکن و نتیجه رو بسپار بخدا...
> به همین سادگی
> 
> فرستاده شده از HTC Desire 500ِ من با Tapatalk


مرسی، چشم، رو جفت چشام،

----------


## rezagmi

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ  آآآآآآآآقا درسته خودمون با سهمیه مخالفیم ولی حقیقتا اگر داشتیم 100% استفاده میکردیم دیگه!منم که سهمیه ندارم فردا پس فردا عوضش رو از مریضها در میارم و گند میزنم به مملکت مگر غیر اینه؟
شما بیخیال سهمیه بشو
سهمیه ای ها هم میخونن ها!اگر نخونی حتی با وجود سهمیه از اونا عقب می افتی پذیرش نمیشی(حالا در حد تئوری گفتم!عملا خدا داند بنیاد شهید و امور ایثارگران چه میکند!)
ولی انصافا از مسئولینی که تصویب سهمیه کردن نمیگذرم،مدیریت بلد نیستن بکشن کنار کسی مجبورشون نکرده بیان واسه مملکت تصمیم بگیرن اونم به این شیوه :Yahoo (12):

----------


## مهسابانو

به به !به به!
گوشت بشه به تنتون... موفق باشید !
ماهم بهتره زیاد حساس نشیم به این چیزا انقدر هست که تا به سهمیه برسه شب شده!(چی سر جاشه که شما برای سهمیه نگرانین؟؟؟؟)
پس بهتره همچین جایی همین افراد خاص دکترو مهندسش بشن ببینیم به کجا میرسه!
البته حتی با سهمیه هم دندون قبول شدن کار اسونی نیستاااا کلی تلاش لازمه!

----------


## Morteza 78

اینم از خانواده ایثارگران!!!

اونقدر شعور ندارن میگن بسوزین از حسادت.

ممنون که باعث شدی خانواده ایثارگران رو بشناسیم.

من واقعا ازت ممنونم آقای لیسانسه مملکت!

----------


## Hellion

میخوای من به جات بخونم؟

----------

